# knock out rose problem



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

I have a wonderful display of mature knock out rose bushes at my home. In the last two weeks I have lost several that have yellowed up over about a four day period. I have been removing them as they appear to die to help prevent healthy ones from being impacted. Any clue what may cause this quick death and how do I protect the others? Thanks Gary


----------



## rbt2 (May 3, 2006)

roses are really prone to fungus...

what about nematodes? i don't know if they attack roses or not.

is there any herbicide being sprayed either by you or by a neighbor?

good luck with all that. we've got some knock outs our self, and absolutely love them...
rbt2


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

If I had to guess I would say spider mites. I found this on the web, maybe it will help: Step 1
Diagnose rose mosaic virus by looking for yellow line patterns, or mottled or ring spots on the Knockout Rose leaves, often coupled with weak growth and decrease in blooming. No cure exists for rose mosaic virus, but it isn't contagious.

Step 2
Treat the Knockout Rose for windburn or drought by watering the shrubs deeply two or three times per week and spreading a 2- to 3-inch-thick layer of bark mulch on the ground over the rose shrubs' root area. Knockout Rosesaffected by windburn or drought will have leaf edges that turn mottled yellow to crispy brown.

Step 3
Look for the Knockout Rose shrubs' leaves turning yellow and dropping off to diagnose nutrient deficiencies. Feed the Knockout Rose with a good all-purpose rose fertilizer that contains acronutrients and trace minerals such magnesium, either as a granular soil feed or a foliar-feed spray, according to the directions on the label.

Step 4
Troubleshoot spider mites infesting the Knockout Rose by first looking for speckled, yellowing, drying, dying and dropping leaves. A fine webbing may form on the undersides of the leaves during warmer months. Spray the shrubwith a strong stream of water from a hose two or three times per week to reduce spider mite populations and their damage.

http://www.gardenguides.com/107415-troubleshoot-yellow-leaves-knockout-roses.html

Darlene


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

Get some neem oil and get on a 7 day spray program. I will help keep your roses looking good. Roses need fertilizer on a regular basis. They also need alot of water but also need well drained soil.


----------

